# A belated hello



## MovingFrwrd

I didn't know how much time I would spend on the forums here when I first posted my story, but I seem to be looking about more and more, so figured I'd stop by here for an intro.

My wife and I have been married for nearly 16 years, and overall I've been with my wife for coming up on 22 years. We have 4 kids, house mortgage, 2 careers, etc. Family life is both fun and stressful, as I'm sure most of you can attest.

My wife and I are working our way through the crisis of infidelity, and appear to finally be back on the right track. By no means are we out of the woods, but I feel we are finally communicating and listening to each other. So I got that going for me, which is nice.

Thanks to all the members who followed my story, and the advice was appreciated. My wife is now in a different job that is completely removed from the involved party and some weight has been lifted, we now attend church together with our children, and some days I can actually smile again.


----------

